# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Cùng KFC hòa theo nhịp bóng lăn

## hangnt

*Những bạn đam mê bóng đá sẽ có cơ hội nhận được những phần thưởng từ KFC trong dịp hè này.*

Bên cạnh những kỳ nghỉ thú vị cho mùa hè năm nay, bạn còn được tận hưởng một niềm hứng khởi nếu là fan của bộ môn "túc cầu". Nhiều bạn sẽ được sống trong bầu không khí "ăn bóng đá, ngủ bóng đá" để cổ vũ cho đội bóng mình yêu thích. Hòa vào không khí sôi động đó, thương hiệu KFC mang đến chương trình khuyến mãi "Sôi cùng nhịp đập bóng đá".


Khi mua một combo KFC và trade up Pepsi (đổi ly Pepsi vừa thành Pepsi lớn với giá 4.000 đồng), bạn sẽ nhận được một phiếu cào với hai cơ hội tham gia chương trình cùng những phần thưởng lên tới 10 triệu đồng và những phần ăn KFC. Nếu vẫn chưa may mắn với những lần cào, bạn vẫn còn cơ hội thứ hai khi tích lũy đủ hai phiếu cào để đổi một ly Pepsi lớn.


Chương trình khuyến mãi diễn ra cho đến hết ngày 30/6, chỉ áp dụng cho combo KFC là những phần ăn trọn gói có Pepsi trên menu, không bao gồm phần ăn EZ, Chicky và những chương trình khuyến mãi khác. Thông tin chi tiết, xem trên tờ rơi hoặc truy cập website: KFC Việt Nam.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Tuyệt vời
Lâu rồi cũng chưa thưởng thức KFC

----------


## Amp21

Mùa euro rồi  :cuoi1: 
Ăn KFC xem bóng ta là ok đấy

----------

